# Word of the Day: Putative



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2020)

_adjective_

generally considered or reputed to be.
"the putative author of the book"

With Fat Tony in prison, Salvatore is now viewed as the *putative* boss of the mob.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2020)

As a child, I was the putative game leader in my neighborhood when the kids gathered on the cul de sac each evening.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 27, 2020)

I thought I taw a putative, or was it a putty-tat, said Sylvester the cat.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 27, 2020)

Small claims  courts are where putative actions are settled.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

Is he the Putative Father?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Is he the Putative Father?


He'll soon find out if he's the putative father once genetic testing is complete, and if confirmed, when punitive court proceedings for divorce commence, he'll really know that he's the putative father.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Courts could  financially punish deserting putative fathers or mothers, of illegitimate children  *


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Courts could  financially punish deserting putative fathers or mothers, of illegitimate children  *



My law dictionary says, in part: "The putative father" in a paternity suit is the person alleged to have fathered the child whose parentage is at issue in the suit".


----------

